# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Desde marzo se supone que ha comenzado "el niño" más fuerte que en otras ocasiones

## termopar

Se han tomado medidas  de incremento de temperatura en el pacifico sur superiores a los 4 grados. Las previsiones indican que pueden durar hasta mas alla del verano. Puede que los episodios de gota fría de castellón-valencia estén relacionados.

links relacionados:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/mundo/noticias/...ontent=Ciencia

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/product.../ensodisc.html

http://www.vox.com/2015/3/6/8161511/el-nino-weak-2015

----------


## quien es quien

Está claro que la ENSO afecta al clima global, pero los episodios de "gota fría" dependen principalmente de la temperatura del Mediterráneo, y en esto la ENSO no afecta mucho, por no decir que nada en absoluto.

Otros episodios de lluvias torrenciales no asociados a DANAs, pues sí que pueden depender de la ENSO.

Aún así, aquí en Europa afecta más la NAO que la ENSO.

----------


## termopar

Estoy de acuerdo, los efectos de la ENSO son muy livianos en general en Europa.

No obstante, como bien dices lluvias torrenciales, (que no DANAs) pueden haber sido causadas por modificaciones de la ENSO:

Alpert et al (2002)[Alpert, P., S.O. Krichak, M. Tsidulko, H. Shafir and J.H. Joseph (2002) A dust prediction system with TOMS initialization., Mon. Wea. Rev.,130, 2335-2345.] calcularon las contribuciones relativas de 6 categorías de intensidades de lluvia diarias a las cantidades anuales de lluvia entre 1951-1995, sobre España , Italia , Chipre e Israel. Ensayos temporales tanto lineares, como monotonos no lineares (Spearman) muestran un incremento significativo en lluvias intensas diarias junto a disminuciones de los totales anuales. Por ejemplo, en Italia, aumentaron por 4 entre 1951 y 1995 las lluvias torrenciales (%) por encima de 128 mm/d. Y lo más interesante, los picos mas intensos se observaron en años de "el niño".

otro artículo de Jeffrey Shaman and Eli Tziperman, 2011: An Atmospheric Teleconnection Linking ENSO and Southwestern European Precipitation. J. Climate, 24, 124–139.:

no lo traduzco porque lleva demasiado tiempo, disculpen:

Abstract:
Numerous studies have demonstrated statistical associations between the El Niño–Southern Oscillation (ENSO) and precipitation in the Mediterranean basin (Ropelewski and Halpert 1987; Dai and Wigley 2000; Rimbu et al. 2001; Mariotti et al. 2002; Park 2004). The dynamical bases for these teleconnections have yet to be fully identified. Here, observational analyses and model simulations are used to show how ENSO variability affects rainfall over southwestern Europe (Iberia, Southern France, and Italy). A precipitation index for the region, named southwestern European Precipitation (SWEP), is used. The observational analyses show that ENSO modulates SWEP during the September–December wet season. These precipitation anomalies are associated with changes in large-scale atmospheric fields to the west of Iberia that alter low-level westerly winds and onshore moisture advection from the Atlantic.

(esto de arriba es lo que ocurrió en este invierno, seco y sin dorsales atlánticas y ya el año pasado parecía que teníamos un "el niño" aunque se difuminó)

The vorticity anomalies associated with SWEP variability are linked to ENSO through a stationary barotropic Rossby wave train that emanates from the eastern equatorial Pacific and propagates eastward to the Atlantic and Mediterranean. Solutions of the linearized barotropic vorticity equation produce such eastward-propagating Rossby waves with trajectories that traverse the region of observed ENSO-related anomalies. In addition, these linearized barotropic vorticity equation solutions produce a dipole of positive and negative vorticity anomalies to the west of Iberia that matches observations and is consistent with the onshore advection of moisture. Thus, interannual variability of fall and early winter precipitation over southwestern Europe is linked to ENSO variability in the eastern Pacific via an eastward-propagating atmospheric stationary barotropic Rossby wave train.

Del que extraigo este punto:

For the Iberian Peninsula and North Africa, precipitation has been shown to increase during late summer, autumn, and early winter when El Niño conditions are present in the Pacific (Mariotti et al. 2002; Park 2004; Pozo-Vazquez et al. 2005; Vicente-Serrano 2005). However, during late winter and spring, precipitation is suppressed during an El Niño (Mariotti et al. 2002).

y a esto añadiría que aunque llueve poco, cuando lo hace es más intenso. Este año hemos tenido picos de lluvia muy fuertes pero de medias más bajas, el monte en general está seco, y me temo que los fuegos van a estar a la orden del día.

----------

